# Not even a mention



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I was just looking through MSN and noticed a story on there favorite Sporty cars. Guess what? not a word about the GTO in there top 10. WTF? That piece of crap Mustang got first place, followed by Porsche Carrera GT Corvette, Nissan 350Z, Ford GT, Ferrari Enzo, Bmw M3, Lamborhini Murcielago, Dodge Viper, and lastly Mazda RX-8.
I still do not understand why those people still just don't get it. There are some really awesome cars in that group, but come on, Mustang, 350Z, Mazda Rx-8 and nothing about our wonderful GTO? Another Group of people that missed the boat. There loss and our gain.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey... Most are hooked on the Bustang... But we know where the real action is..! :lol:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Reno'sGoat said:


> I was just looking through MSN and noticed a story on there favorite Sporty cars. Guess what? not a word about the GTO in there top 10. WTF? That piece of crap Mustang got first place, followed by Porsche Carrera GT Corvette, Nissan 350Z, Ford GT, Ferrari Enzo, Bmw M3, Lamborhini Murcielago, Dodge Viper, and lastly Mazda RX-8.
> I still do not understand why those people still just don't get it. There are some really awesome cars in that group, but come on, Mustang, 350Z, Mazda Rx-8 and nothing about our wonderful GTO? Another Group of people that missed the boat. There loss and our gain.


It's not their favorites, but the favorites of those searching the site. i.e. the general public.

Top 10 in terms of searches.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Sorry, my bad. But still the GTO wasn't in there. Maybe it just missed.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Reno'sGoat said:


> Sorry, my bad. But still the GTO wasn't in there. Maybe it just missed.


Probably not. With GMs lackluster marketing of the GTO, there probably aren't enough people who even know about it, for it to make that list.


----------

